# White Scars Bike Squad And Commander



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Not totally sure if these are 100% new, but they were listed in the "new" section on GW's site and I haven't seen them before so I shall post them up here. I did notice that the WS squad is cheaper than the regular SM bike squad box too. Not by much, but cheaper is cheaper. 

Enjoy. 

*White Scars bike squad.*










*White Scars Bike Commander*


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Not to rain on your parade but....http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64798

These models are old now, they originally came out before 4th edition. I think they've been repackaged and repriced thats why their a 'New' Release.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

They basically just took the existing bits and grouped them with regular SM bikes, according to GW.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cheapest way to get bikes is the ravenwing battle force, besides who wants to pay £25 for three bikes when you can buy them for £7 each, the bike set only makes sense if you need the sgt and special weapons


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I remember these old models, cus the commander was yet another model I never wanted when making an order that they refused to exchange due to shitty customer service.

I actually think I've still got the body laying around somewhere


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Those models have been around since the time i started playing warhammer fantasy so I would have to agree with bitsandkits


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yup. I think it was a box originally and then went to upgrade pack only.
Now repackaged it seems.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Remeber these? I have them. They where originaly a conversion set and i got the Sergent one to convert me a Captain on bike with relic blade. they are probbly just the exact same only now with the bikes as well.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, they were originally boxed as bits, but they are just combined with a bike now.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Originally they were boxed exactly as they are now, they were released for the Index Astartes articles (just like the Iron Warriors, Night Lords, and Iron Hands bits sets)- then they went to Direct Only bits sets and now they're back as a boxed set- but probably still Direct Only.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> but probably still Direct Only.


Yep. You can tell with the "Citadel box" logo. everyhting that is online only has that logo (from obsuvation so sorry if i'm wrong)


----------

